# NHRA Drag Racing Pix - Ennis



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

My wife and I managed to take a weekend off about a month ago to take in the event in Ennis. It was a very spur of the minute thing. Spend alot of time in between showers killing time in the car, but overall we had a good time.

Hope you enjoy.

http://www.pbase.com/jumpinminnow/2010_nhra_fallnationals


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I knew their tires distorted somewhat, but that last photos really shows how much. Nice photos.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Killer panning job on that last shot! Glad you took a camera with you.. (-:]


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

All are goodins, but the last is awesome, I had no idea the wheel distorted that much. I am amazed it didnt come apart.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow good shot of a car moving 300mph. Track was defiantly sticky.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

AWESOME PICS...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Great pics, Rusty. Caption for the last one - "Where the rubber meets the road"


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> Great pics, Rusty. Caption for the last one - "Where the rubber meets the road"


 with the help of 8,000 horsepower


----------

